# The one I am Using



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

I thought it would be interesting to see what kind of sling are beeing used right now! I am using the only I one have (and the first i built) and it shoots prety straight! Am still waiting for some (real) ammo to be able to test it better! I show you mine so now you show me yours


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the slingshot I am using quite a bit lately.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

primarily these two I've made




and my Victor 20 when my shoulder lets me.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

these are what Im shooting with right know the ergo I got from Gary is pretty sweet the outher is one I made.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This is the one I'm currently practicing with. It's a 3/8" Aluminum Rod buried between 2 pieces of Curly Maple and then carved out to fit my hand. This is a "through the throat" band configuration,which I like better then an "Over the top" setup-always did. I didn't shoot this one at the tournament because I needed the stability of a Wrist Brace because of a compressed nerve. The nerve is feeling a little better and the shooting has improved too. I finished 5th at the shoot and was surprised that I was that high up. I couldv'e come in last but I was still gonna shoot no matter what. I just love shooting these things!







Flatband


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

I have two favorite ladies


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

This is the one im using at the moment, the one off Martin, just a nice size but can take the strongest of band, and i will be putting it in the slingshot of the month, cos i love it, cheer jeff


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

this is the one i have been shooting the most lately.
Five of us shoot at work (on breaks of course)and I shoot this one.
We shoot marbles and this one is a great marble shooter with the wide and deep fork span.
Tom


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Its a toss up between these three, my current favorite is the one with the palm swell, but if I'm going for a walkabout I always pick up my PS1.
Martin


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

I was shooting with this model the last weekend, simple, small ... in fact, i have it whith me right now in my briefcase

"parota" wood, a bit soft ... very light


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm using an old beater of a catty. I don't have a pic but it's one of my original prototypes of the PS-2 in Poplar. It's kind of sad looking. It's appearance is not up to standards, but it shoots great!!! My wife laughs and says it's like plumbers and mechanics who's personal stuff is never in good shape because they are too busy fixing everyone else's.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Of all the slingshots that I have, I like and shoot this one the most of all. I have been shooteing 1/2 steel with Express bands lately. -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Is that your design, Bill? May I try out the attachment method?

Jeff, Martin's frame looks delicious. What bands do you have on it?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Is that your design, Bill? May I try out the attachment method?
> 
> Jeff, Martin's frame looks delicious. What bands do you have on it?


I dont know what the bands are, Martin sent me them a few month ago, they are nice and fast and hit with a thump, jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

The bands are Rucanor heavy resistance bands, these are the only ones I can buy locally.
Martin


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I have two that I've been using most often recently. On the left is a Trumark S9 with a Bunny Buster wood handle covered with a Tex-Shooter foam grip, with Trumark RR1 bands shortened about an inch and modified with the loop-in pouch attachment. On the right is my "Fat Acacia" natural made from a branch in my front yard, with 5/8" wide non-tapered .050" latex and a double-cupped Trumark pouch.

Those who've seen the Fat Acacia before at the Trumark forum will note it's a bit shorter in the handle now. I just recently cut about an inch off the end, improving both the look and feel quite a bit.


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

Martin said:


> The bands are Rucanor heavy resistance bands, these are the only ones I can buy locally.
> Martin


Thats the stuff i am using too, it seems pretty good, but can you tell me how it compares to theraband gold? I´ve never tried therabands, so im just wondering if they are worth the exstra money, the rucanor is quite a bit cheaper were i live









/Matt


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Be my guest ZDP. Scroll down on this link to see what a person has come up with on this design. -- Tex http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/Flatman_II_about58.html


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

This is what I'm shooting at the moment. It's a prototype, made from 8mm Makralon Perspex. I cut it out by hand and put 6mm square rubber on it to test whether or not it shot well and the resilience of the Makralon. I'm shooting 9mm steel out of it and it's plenty quick. I've got a few different designs that will be rigged with flatbands and tubes, when I get round to it!!! As soon as I'm happy with them all I'll knock up some jigs and get cutting.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice work. I've made a few out of Perspex. Watch out though, Perspex will shatter without warning almost like glass. Polycarbonate like Lexan isn't as hard but it bends and creeps rather than shattering. One solution is to laminate Perspex with tape. I know it'll look awful, but if you've got Perspex to hand and only want to make a testbed then it's safer.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

This is Makralon, according to the manafactuers (and my source), it's bulletproof and shatterproof. I'll keep you posted,...................................................................................... hopefully not from the Emergency department of my local hospital!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is my favorite. The one in the middle. That happens to have it's picture with it's casted clones. The black one still needs to have its finish smoothed and recoated. The chemicals in the cast seem to have reacted with the clear spray finish.















Below is what it looked like before repairing it and smoothing the finish.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> primarily these two I've made


Hi Harpersgrace,
This is the most interesting attachment method I have seen for making a slingshot for use with either flatbands or tubes. I am very curious to know how it shoots as shown. Is too much energy absorbed at the fork?
ATB, Dayhiker


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It actually shoots quite well, it's made of Trex, the tubes are quite light (Dankung 20*40) and I shoot glass marbles, at 10 yards it's spot on, haven't tried it with anything else. I'm sure it's not as efficient as over the top shooting but I think it's comparable to other thru the fork methods of attachment (ie. single and double slot.)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, I think I'll try it


----------



## mikejohnson (Dec 22, 2009)

This is the one I'm shooting for the moment, I say moment, because I shoot everyday. And yesterday my son and my nephew and I shot for about 3 hours straight. Being the owner and craftsman of Bentwire Slingshots. I shot about 15 different Bentwire Slingshot in that 3 hour period. Here is one of my personal favorites for the moment.​


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> It actually shoots quite well, it's made of Trex, the tubes are quite light (Dankung 20*40) and I shoot glass marbles, at 10 yards it's spot on, haven't tried it with anything else. I'm sure it's not as efficient as over the top shooting but I think it's comparable to other thru the fork methods of attachment (ie. single and double slot.)


Thanks for the answer. . .
It looks like if you just turned the slingshot around you could shoot over the top. Ever try that?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah you could, I actually thought of that when I made it. no I haven't tried it yet, may at some point but I'm more of a thru the forks guy. the forks are also grooved so it would be a piece of cake to switch to over the top with flat bands.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't have any money at the moment, but do you have a website to sell your Bentwire Slingshots? They seem different then the average steel slingshot.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Redgrange7 said:


> I don't have any money at the moment, but do you have a website to sell your Bentwire Slingshots? They seem different then the average steel slingshot.


it's on his profile


----------



## mikejohnson (Dec 22, 2009)

Redgrange7 said:


> I don't have any money at the moment, but do you have a website to sell your Bentwire Slingshots? They seem different then the average steel slingshot.


Sorry for the slow responce. Yes I have a website. http://bentwireslingshots.webs.com/


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

I just received my Cougar slingshot from Dankung yesterday. At first I thought it was too small in the fork area to be of use for me. After shooting it with the Chinese bands I was impressed. The window of the fork area is narrow, 1.92 inches in width at the points of the flatband attachment points. It has a very small pouch and I am questioning if a larger puch is useable. I would perfer taller and wider forks on this catty. The handle portion of the Cougar fits my hand well. It will slide into the back pocket of my Wrangler jeans and you can't see it. The workmanship is good, but there are some areas on the forks that need more polishing done to prevent band failure. It is a keeper, but I think I will build a bent stainless steel rod catty to the size forks I am used to shooting (Wrist Rocket, Marksman 3040, Falcon, and a plastic Slingbow). It is setup for flatbands, JS's favorite method of power for a catty. I like the Chinese band system better, but that is my preference. By the way, my Slingbows are old. Number one belonged to my Grandfather and is 40 years old. Number two was found at some travel center in Illinois back in 1985, but I don't like plastic for slingshots because they will break sooner or latter.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Trent 
I have a Victor 20 thats pushing sixty if my facts are straight, with no sign of age but I definitely check it regularly, I have no fear of shooting it. I also have a slingbow on it's way for a birthday present cant wait but I'll be setting it up with tubes, I like keeping things as they originally were intended, can't wait to get it.


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Trent
> I have a Victor 20 thats pushing sixty if my facts are straight, with no sign of age but I definitely check it regularly, I have no fear of shooting it. I also have a slingbow on it's way for a birthday present cant wait but I'll be setting it up with tubes, I like keeping things as they originally were intended, can't wait to get it.


I am 51 and I have owned just about all those slingshots when I was a kid. I am sad to say I threw them all away when I left home for college, all except the Slingbow. I just gave one to my brother and I kept one. I now have two Dankung slingshots, the Cougar, which I like more each time I shoot it, and one of the bent rod slingshots. They seem small compared to the Slingbow, which is the one I shoot the most. It is easier to get the tubes from the big box stores than to cut and measure flatbands. I had a black plastic slingshot with a magazine in the handle in the late 60s or early 70s, marksman I believe it was called, but it broke on me when I was a kid. I had the yellow plastic one too, the big and small one. There was a dark brown plastic one that I found in the garage a few months ago and now can't find it again. Maybe in another 30 years I'll find that one again. After the black plastic slingshot broke I switched to the old Wrist Rocket, 1/4 inch aluminum rod I think. It is now about 40 years old! I had a Falcon wrist braced slingshot that was my favorite one for many years. I sat down on an outcrop during a field trip in college and managed to nock it off the cliff and could never find it again. I replaced it with several different models of folding wrist braced slingshots over the years but I never liked them as well as my old Falcon slingshot. It does not slap my wrist with the brace when I shot it. The Barnett version pinches the heck out of my palmn each time I shoot it. The other folding wrist braced slingshots just never suited me and I missed the old Falcon, which is now made with a plastic handle and not the wood handle like the first model. I needed a slingshot that would slip into a backback or hip pocket and turned to the old, plastic Slingbow that had belonged to my Grandfather. I like it and never looked back. Now I tend to favor the Cougar by Dankung. I made up 20 natural forks catties but it is difficult for me to shoot them well. I am afraid of wood and plastic because I have had both materials break when using strong tube bands in the past.


----------

